# Gold Minimag



## N162E (May 27, 2003)

I have a gold plated Minimag. The light was purchased at Sharper Image in 1986 or 1987. I think it is made out of brass and 18 Kt gold plated. The light weighs 8.1 oz. I purchased it to carry in a gold Cadillac Allante I owned at the time. As luck would have it the light wound up in a drawer and has been untouched in its original closed case until now. I called a couple local sporting goods stores a gun shop and the Sharper Image and nobody seems to know anything about this light.

I am not a flashlight collecter and this is my first foray into this forum. Is anybody familiar with this light? Is there any history or a story here? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2003)

If it is gold on brass, then it is probably a made by Maglight. I have e-mail from Mag stating that they had stopped production of the gold/brass minimag in the mid '80's. Hang on to it as it is a rare bestie!

.....or e-mail me and we'll discuss adding it to my collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## N162E (May 28, 2003)

Picture and e-mail sent to Roy.


----------



## INRETECH (May 30, 2003)

A friend of mine find a "Gold" Chinese/Tw "knock-off" copy of a Maglite being sold for around $5 in the surplus stores

It was very poorly made, but it looked 'cool'


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

Here is N162E's gold MiniMag!


----------



## Pellidon (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif drool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## freewheelin' (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

Cool light, wish I had a couple just like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

That's a VERY pretty flashlight! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
If I had one, I'd probably give it to Chris M. because he probably takes better care of his flashlights than I do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## shankus (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

That is a good looking light, and I generally don't like gold anything.


----------



## Chris M. (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

<font color="800080">_....because he probably takes better care of his flashlights than I do._</font>

Not necessarilly.....





(taken before the 717 arrived)

OK, actually that was an accident. Well, 2 accidents. Quite big ones....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

Accidents happen (and some are just more costly than others /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif). Back on subject, the MimiMag is sweet. I wonder what other rare versions were made in the past?

-Mike


----------



## sflate (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

Can you tell the difference between the 18 Kt gold plated mini-mag and the regular gold mini-mag by looking at them?


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

The 18ct gold Minimag has a BRASS body.


----------



## N162E (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Gold Minimag (pic)*

[ QUOTE ]
*sflate said:*
Can you tell the difference between the 18 Kt gold plated mini-mag and the regular gold mini-mag by looking at them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes you can. As I recall the regular gold Minimag is more of an "Anodized" finish while the 18ct is polished to a mirror like shine. If you can pick it up all doubt is removed, it weighs over a half pound. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

